# POF signs LoU with Italian Defence company Beretta



## WebMaster

*A Letter of Understanding (LoU) has been signed between Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) and Italian defence company "Beretta" on the second day of the IDEX 2017 at the POF Stall.*

Chairman Pakistan Ordnance Factories Board Lt General Omar Mehmood Hayat and Italian Director sales Beretta Antonio Biondo signed the LoU for the sales of Italian pistols, shotguns and apparel in Pakistan.

Speaking to Geo News on the occasion, Lt General Hayat informed that the POF and Beretta will cooperate with each other on future business opportunities relating to Beretta products in Pakistan.

"Joint Marketing and cooperation will be made in order to enhance the export marketing." he further stated.

Italian Director Sales Beretta Antonio Biondo said that the joint cooperation between Pakistan and Italy in defence sector would go a long way in business relations and bring lucrative business opportunities for both companies.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/131779-POF-signs-LoU-with-Italian-Defence-company-Beretta

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hell hound

so we should expect the exorbitant prices of Beretta pistols to come down in future.


----------



## ali_raza

nothing about guns


----------



## Hell hound

ali_raza said:


> nothing about guns


nope nothing yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

seems like new Side Arm for the PA ?


----------



## CriticalThought

Hold on a second. This is an LoU between Beretta and POF NOT PA. POF is not in the business of procuring ready made arms, it is in the business of making arms. There has to be more to this than meets the eye, unfortunately, I don't have any insider knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakGuns

Please don't go for it...CZ 805 is most reliable and cheaper gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice to see such cooperation between two friendly nations


----------



## Goenitz

just an MOU.... great but nothing is finalized yet...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ABCharlie

The isolation is complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nadeemkhan110

Photo credit: Geo TV
*IDEX 2017: PAKISTAN ORDNANCE FACTORIES AND BERETTA SIGN LETTER-OF-UNDERSTANDING*

On the second day of the 2017 International Defence Exhibition and Confernece (IDEX), which is taking place in Abu Dhabi, Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) and Beretta have signed a letter-of-understanding (LoU) to propel the sale of Beretta pistols, shotguns and apparel in Pakistan, Geo News reports.

The LoU was signed by POF chairman Lt. Gen. Omar Mahmood Hayat, and Beretta’s Director of Sales Antonio Biondo. Celebrating the LoU, Lt. Gen. Hayat said that “joint marketing and cooperation will be made in order to enhance the export marketing.”

*Notes & Comments:*

The full-text of the LoU has not yet been disclosed. It is not known if it is limited to POF simply retailing imported Beretta products, which is possible if discounts and offsets (with Beretta buying materials from POF) are involved. However, POF’s LoU with Česká zbrojovka (signed in Pakistan in November 2016) did outline negotiations for gradually manufacturing small arms in Pakistan.

If Pakistani demand is sufficiently large, a similar approach with Beretta could be plausible. [Note: In Pakistan defence parlance, it appears that “LoUs” are preliminary agreements scheduling negotiations, whereas memoranda-of-understanding (MoU) are final agreements or inked contracts.]

Beretta was also competing (with the ARX-200) for the Pakistan Army’s requirement for a new 7.62×51 mm battle rifle, which would supplant its legacy Heckler & Koch G-3s.

This is also the second major deal signed with an Italian firearms industry vendor. In November 2016, POF signed an LoU with Fiocchi wherein Fiocchi could buy brass products from POF.
Source: http://quwa.org/2017/02/20/idex-2017-pakistan-ordnance-factories-beretta-sign-letter-understanding/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

PakGuns said:


> Please don't go for it...CZ 805 is most reliable and cheaper gun


CZ P10c is the new kid in the block. But price wise i don't think Canik TP9SF can be beaten. (For a civilian in Pakistan of course).

I would love to buy a beratta nano under 50k as a conceal carry. At the moment i carry llama 32 cal pistol which is very beautiful and extremely reliable with grip saftey.


----------



## Zarvan

Baloch Pakistani said:


> CZ P10c is the new kid in the block. But price wise i don't think Canik TP9SF can be beaten. (For a civilian in Pakistan of course).
> 
> I would love to buy a beratta nano under 50k as a conceal carry. At the moment i carry llama 32 cal pistol which is very beautiful and extremely reliable with grip saftey.




*Beretta APX – More Information Released by Beretta*






Beretta has released more information about their APX pistol on their website (in Italian). They’ve shown several images and a video, as well as more technical specifications and general information about the APX. Let’s watch the video first:



So the gun will be offered in four frame color options: black, wolf gray, olive drab and flat dark earth.

SIG P320, Beretta APX has the trigger mechanism in a separate metal chassis, which allows swapping the frames on the same handgun. The chassis is the serialized part and it is considered the firearm (not the frame).
















The gun will also come with interchangeable backstraps of three sizes – small, medium and large.








Magazine release button is not ambidextrous but it is reversible. Beretta also points out that they’ve designed the smooth external lines of the gun to make holstering and unholstering much easier. APX also has a striker deactivation button on the right side of the frame. It is for disassembly without the need to pull the trigger for dropping the striker.





Decocking button

The gun also has a firing pin blocking safety, which prevents the striker from dropping unless the trigger is pulled.





The firing pin safety protrudes on the slide.

Beretta has also released a .pdf brochure, which you can download right here.

Here are some images of the gun:




















I think with the MHS contract lost to SIG, Beretta will probably start “aggressively” marketing APX in civilian and law enforcement markets.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2017/02/20/beretta-apx-information-released-beretta/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

Thats good.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Man no news about Rifles?? it's taking way too long


----------



## 50cent

Muhammad Omar said:


> Man no news about Rifles?? it's taking way too long


Too many choices making it longer


----------



## Muhammad Omar

galaxy_surfer said:


> Too many choices making it longer



yeah that's true


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Zarvan said:


> *Beretta APX – More Information Released by Beretta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beretta has released more information about their APX pistol on their website (in Italian). They’ve shown several images and a video, as well as more technical specifications and general information about the APX. Let’s watch the video first:
> 
> 
> 
> So the gun will be offered in four frame color options: black, wolf gray, olive drab and flat dark earth.
> 
> SIG P320, Beretta APX has the trigger mechanism in a separate metal chassis, which allows swapping the frames on the same handgun. The chassis is the serialized part and it is considered the firearm (not the frame).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gun will also come with interchangeable backstraps of three sizes – small, medium and large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magazine release button is not ambidextrous but it is reversible. Beretta also points out that they’ve designed the smooth external lines of the gun to make holstering and unholstering much easier. APX also has a striker deactivation button on the right side of the frame. It is for disassembly without the need to pull the trigger for dropping the striker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decocking button
> 
> The gun also has a firing pin blocking safety, which prevents the striker from dropping unless the trigger is pulled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The firing pin safety protrudes on the slide.
> 
> Beretta has also released a .pdf brochure, which you can download right here.
> 
> Here are some images of the gun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think with the MHS contract lost to SIG, Beretta will probably start “aggressively” marketing APX in civilian and law enforcement markets.
> 
> http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2017/02/20/beretta-apx-information-released-beretta/



That's infact a very good pistol, if beretta brings its pistols in 60-70k range here then it will be a huge win for them. My first preference will be the Nano since i conceal carry and i will never spend more than 100k on any pistol.


----------



## New World

Goenitz said:


> just an MOU.... great but nothing is finalized yet...


its not MoU. it is LoU.


----------



## Goenitz

New World said:


> its not MoU. it is LoU.


i knew.. either way until contract is signed MoU/LoU are just paper service.. it just means that both parties agree on some points.. LoU≠contract


----------

